# Light Bulb & money Bottle Stoppers



## bruce119

What happens when you have an idea a light bulb literally went off in my head. I basically used the bulb as a mold broke off the glass like a hard boiled egg. The base is another bulb hollowed out filled with resin drilled and taped then glued to the bulb then turned and polished. Then wile I was showing this I figure I show a couple money stoppers also.

All comments, opinions & questions welcome.



 

 

 
 
Thanks for looking
Bruce


----------



## VisExp

That is awesome Bruce!!!!!!!!!!  Way cool idea.


----------



## mbroberg

Very cool!


----------



## CSue

What a bright idea, Bruce!

energy efficient, too.  Great!


----------



## soccer2010

what an imagination ... simply awesome


----------



## NewLondon88

Now ...  if the light would go out when the bottle is empty...


----------



## bruce119

NewLondon88 said:


> Now ... if the light would go out when the bottle is empty...


 
Just Think mix a little *GLOW* in the dark in the resin. It would be easier to find on that dark night.


----------



## ldb2000

Awesome stoppers Bruce . Just put the Glow powder on the fillament so it looks like it's glowing .


----------



## jeff

I love the light bulb stopper! What a great idea!


----------



## BLLEHMAN

Very enlightening.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Now that is original - do you mind if I steal it - just kidding!


----------



## markgum

Great idea.


----------



## kenlicciardello

*brilliant idea!*


----------



## desertyellow

that is one bright idea


----------



## nava1uni

Very, very cool idea.  That is definitely using the imagination. I like the idea of glow powder on the filament.


----------



## artme

That Bruce, was a really bright idea. All great stuphph.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

I like them a lot.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maxman400

Now all you need is some string a key and a bottle of white lightning to go with it. Great Idea!!


----------



## barkisini

Brilliant!!


----------



## mickr

Does the light "stay on" in the refrigerator, so you can find the red wine when the power is out?


----------



## cnirenberg

Bruce,
That is very cool.  I love the lightbulb.


----------



## JohnU

Bruce that lightbulb was one bright idea!  Looks Great!


----------



## Jim Smith

Bruce,

Just when I think you're done making the rest of us feel inadequate, you have to go a do something like this.  Great idea; very original and creative.  I think I'd like to try this but I want to make sure I've got the steps straight.

1. You carefully removed the bulb from the base
2. You removed the   filament[FONT=&quot][/FONT] from the base and "suspended" it into the bulb
3. You filled the glass bulb (with the filament in the bulb) with the PR
4. You placed the bulb into a vacuum or pressure tank to remove the bubbles
5. When the PR was hardened, you removed the glass like a hard boiled egg shell
6. You cut off and hollowed out a base from another light bulb, filled it with resin, drilled and tapped it so it would fit on the stopper
7. You glued the light bulb onto the new base

Did I mess up or miss any of the steps?

Jim Smith


----------



## workinforwood

I am totally inspired and impressed Bruce!!!!!


----------



## bruce119

workinforwood said:


> I am totally inspired and impressed Bruce!!!!!


 
Thank you Jeff and Jim I am going to take some photos showing some of my technique next time.

Speaking of next time I have some glow in the dark powder (thank you NewLondon88) I am going to try and coat the filament. Heck maybe even experiment with the fill resin put a little glitter in it or even just a touch of glow powder. When you turn off the lights it should look like a light bulb. That way you can fine your wine in the dark refrigerator. :drink::biggrin:

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## thewishman

Bruce, you continue to come up with great, creative ideas! Very nicely done!


----------



## Seer

Very Cool


----------



## bruce119

Here is a couple photos I will post a more detailed process on how I did it I am still working out bugs. I just did this tonight. I cut the filament out of the bulb I will use the bulb as the mold. If I wasn't going to use the glow powder I would not have cut the filament out. I will get into more detail latter if there is enough interest and maybe even do a tutorial. Jut be careful protect your self you working with glass gloves, eye, protection, mask, apron. Just be careful in case one explodes.




glow powder thanks to NewLondon88 











Thanks
Bruce


----------



## fiferb

Bruce, you never cease to amaze me with your creativity. Very cool!


----------



## ldb2000

bruce119 said:


> Thank you Jeff and Jim I am going to take some photos showing some of my technique next time.
> 
> Speaking of next time I have some glow in the dark powder (thank you NewLondon88) I am going to try and coat the filament. Heck maybe even experiment with the fill resin put a little glitter in it or even just a touch of glow powder. When you turn off the lights it should look like a light bulb. That way you can fine your wine in the dark refrigerator. :drink::biggrin:
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce


 
Bruce , the refrigerator wouldn't be dark if you stop stealing the light blubs :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane

Bruce! first Circuit boards now light bulbs! your unreal mate!:biggrin: that's another great recycle idea! you sure get my vote as the most green and bright member.:highfive::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88

LOL ..  looks pretty cool!

As for the powder, they also have a brighter powder called v-10. They have powders
with different grain sizes for finer work, but the smaller the grain the less time it stays
bright.


----------



## Gordon

You must work in some sort of "think tank" - that's amazing creative !!


----------



## gothycdesigns

Sorry for late reply posting on this, I was searching for glow in the dark casting ideas.

Gotta say the lightbulb is a sweet concept. I don't think I'll try it, but major props to you for giving it a go. But had to post on this. Great Job.


----------



## dontheturner

A Glowing tribute to our craft- Brilliant idea - most illuminating!  Quality result   dontheturner


----------



## dontheturner

Bruce!  You could make a fortune here in Thailand, with this re-cycling drive -  How about the used printer cartridges, which NO ONE HERE, ever re-uses?   dontheturner


----------



## skiprat

Wow Bruce!!! That's the coolest idea I've seen for ages. :biggrin:

Maybe you can cast it while it's still on,:tongue: that way you could capture the proper glow......could be tricky though:redface:


----------



## dustmaker

I realize that this thread has been resurrected from last June, but I have to chime in too, and say, Wow! That is very innovative.  I never ceased to be amazed at what folks in this group come up with!


----------



## markgum

amazing.


----------



## Rchan63

Thats WAAAAAY cool Bruce!!! I really like it


----------



## skiprat

dustmaker said:


> I realize that this thread has been resurrected from last June, ..........!


 
Wow, I never noticed that till you said.....but hey, I'm sure we agree that it was well worth the bump:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf

cool, now lets see you make a Compact Florescent Bulb stopper. (gotta give you bigger challenges)


----------



## tim self

Those are too cool!  You got a winner that time.


----------



## Daniel

Does the light go out when you close the refrigerator door??? now only the resin will know.
Great job. It was not until after I read your post and started taking a closer look at the stopper that I realized you where not showing a light bulb. I really like that shape also. I have been wanting to make stoppers with tings cast in them and the bulb shape is the only one I have that I like in my head. may be a mold idea for me to give a try. by the way. Do you think making a mold of the bulb and then casting in it would work out the same?


----------



## theHullTurn

Wow i love the light bulb stoppers!!!


----------



## HawksFeather

It looks like you have shared the light with the rest of us.  : )  Neat looking stopper.

Jerry


----------



## bitshird

That is soooo cool Bruce,


----------



## jbostian

Great idea.

Jamie


----------



## NewLondon88

Daniel said:


> Does the light go out when you close the refrigerator door???



No, but your pen stops writing..


----------



## DozerMite

NewLondon88 said:


> No, but your pen stops writing..


 

My pen stopped writing long ago. :redface:


----------



## NewLondon88

DozerMite said:


> My pen stopped writing long ago. :redface:



well, then open the refrigerator door.

I mean ..  duh? :tongue:


----------

